# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Nobel 2011: Tomas Tranströmer

## simply me

Tomas Tranströmer ka qenë gjithmonë pianist amator. Herët e ndau dëshirën se do të jetë poet dhe jo pianist. Dhe çfarë poeti! Vite më vonë, kritika e quajti një nga 40 apostujt bashkëkohës të poezisë botërore.

Një paralize cerebrale ia humbi mundësinë për të shkruar dhe për të folur, por jo mendimin, siç pohoi dhe nëpërmjet zërit të së shoqes Monika, një pasdite si i ftuari special i Panairit të Librit Tirana 2003. Aksidenti i Tranströmerit në vitin 1990 u la mënjanë në bashkëbisedimin me lexuesin shqiptar, kurioz të dinte se cila ishte historia e këtij poeti në karrocë, që në vërtetë dukej si i hipur në karrocën e engjëjve, dhe nëse kishte ndryshuar poezia e tij pas aksidentit. Çifti suedez që prej 40 vjetësh është bashkë, i quajti çështje personale dhënien e më tepër detajeve rreth asaj fatkeqësie. Kur Monika Tranströmer iu përgjigjej pyetjeve të gazetarëve në emër të bashkëshortit, ai kundërshtonte duke kërcyer pak mbi karrigen me rrota, pasi i kishte parë gjithë të ftuarit një më një, me sy të pafajshëm fëmije, duke shqiptuar fjalën musik, musik. Nuk ishte vetëm poezia që e kishte ndihmuar. Ishte dhe muzika. Pas aksidentit shkruante muzikë me dorën e djathtë dhe për një orë në ditë e ekzekutonte me të majtën. Ka edhe një fakt që tregon se kompozitorë të njohur suedezë përveçse kanë kompozuar vepra mbi krijimtarinë e Tranströmerit, kanë shkruar pjesë që luhen me dorën e majtë, enkas për të.

Kjo skenë është rimarrë nga vizita e vetme që ka patur në Shqipëri fituesi nga dje i Çmimit Nobel për Letërsinë Tomas Tranströmer (1931).

Akademia e Nobelit ia ka dhënë më në fund Çmimin një të veti, që prej mëse një dekade përmendej pretendent. Juria e Akademisë Suedeze për Letërsinë vlerëson veprën surrealiste të këtij poeti me influencë në poezinë skandinave për misteret e mendjes njerëzore, për imazhin e fuqishëm që Tranströmer krijon nisur nga përvojat personale të mbushura me dashuri për muzikën dhe natyrën. Vdekja, historia dhe kujtesa na vështrojnë, na krijojnë dhe na bëjnë të rëndësishëm sepse qeniet njerëzore janë një lloj burgu ku gjithë këto subjekte takohen. Prandaj ju kurrë nuk ndiheni të vegjël pasi keni lexuar poezinë e Tranströmer-it, tha dje për mediat, sekretari i Akademisë, Peter Englund.

Bashkëshortja e poetit, Monica Tranströmer u ka thënë gazetarëve që ai nuk mund ta përjetojë dot këtë ngjarje, por ndihet mirë me njerëzit që janë dyndur në apartamentin e tyre për ta uruar dhe për të dalë fotografi.

Tranströmer është i nënti shkrimtar suedez që merr Nobelin për Letërsinë. Para tij janë: Selma Lagerlöf 1909, Verner von Heidenstam 1916, Erik Axel Karlfeldt 1931, Pär Lagerkvist 1951, Nelly Sachs 1966 (i ndarë), Eyvind Johnson dhe Harry Martinson më 1974.

Debutimi në letërsi i Tranströmer-it ndodhi në vitin 1954 me librin 17 Dikter (17 poema). Dy vëllime të rëndësishme janë Klanger och spår (1966, Dritare dhe gurë) libër i lindur nga udhëtimet e tij të shumta, dhe Baltics 1974. Përmbledhja Den stora gåtan (2004, Enigma e madhe) është një kurorëzim i krijimtarisë së tij në vite, sado që pas 1993 Tranströmer nuk arrin të shkruajë dot më. Boton pas kësaj kohe Për të gjallin dhe të vdekurin, Gjysmëparajsa. Fitues i shumë çmimeve Neustadt International Prize, Oevralids Prize, Petrarca-Preis në Gjermani, Swedish Award nga International Poetry Forum, madje edhe i Kurorës së Artë në Mbrëmjet Poetike të Strugës.

Perandoria e barit është i vetmi libër i përkthyer në shqip, nga poetja Natasha Lako, botuar nga Aleph më 2002. Lako e shikon poezinë e Tranströmer-it të shkëputur nga ideologjizmat. Unë trashëgoja një pyll të zi, ku shkoja rrallë. Por nga kjo/erdhi një ditë kur këmbyen vendet të gjallët me të vdekurit/Atëherë solla pyllin ndërmend. Nuk ishim pa shpresë/ unë kisha trashëguar një pyll të zi, por ecja në një pyll të shndritshëm shkruan në poezinë Madrigal.

Në vitet 60, kur ishte e modës edhe për poezinë e poetët të kishte një kahje politike në rrymat e kohës, Tomas Tranströmer-i zgjodhi gjuhën e poezisë dhe kritika e quan poeti që ka ditur të ruajë ekuilibrat në periudhën e Luftës së Ftohtë.

Në botën anglishtfolëse njohja e veprës së tij i dedikohet miqësisë me poetin amerikan Robert Bly​, i cili prej viteve pesëdhjetë i ka përkthyer shumicën e veprës në gjuhën angleze. Më 2001, Bonniers, shtëpia botuese suedeze e Tranströmer-it botoi korrespondencën e dy shkrimtarëve në librin Air Mail. Kemi pritur kaq gjatë saqë po i hiqnim shpresat (për Nobelin), tha dje Anna Tillgren, zëdhënësja e Botimeve Bonniers. Jemi të entuziazmuar. Për shumë nga ne që punojmë në këtë shtëpi, kjo është dita më e lumtur.

Poeti do të marrë 1.08 milion euro shpërblim. Ceremonia e pranimit të Çmimit bëhet në Stokholm më 10 dhjetor, data e përvjetorit të vdekjes (1896) së industrialistit suedez Alfred Nobel​, themelues i çmimit.



Biografi 

Tomas Transtromer u lind në Stokholm më 1931. U rrit nga e ëma mësuese, e divorcuar nga i shoqi gazetar. Në Stokholm studioi psikologji dhe poezi. Nisi të shkruajë në kohën e studimeve në Sodra Latin School. Librin e parë 17 Dikter (17 poema) e botoi më 1954 dhe shumë shpejt bëhet një nga poetët më të njohur dhe më të përkthyer në botë, në rreth 30 gjuhë. Përveç të shkruarit, pasioni i tij i madh është psikologjia, profesion të cilin e ushtroi në vitet 1960-1966 në Roxtuna, në një burg të rinjsh.

Gazeta Shekulli

----------

